# DNS Paperkorb lässt sich nicht mehr leeren



## andy1965 (15. Okt. 2008)

Hallo,

der DNS Papierkorb lässt sich nicht mehr leeren,

es sieht auch so aus als seien die DB Einträge und die Texteinträge inkonsistent.

Hat jemand Tipps wie man das geradiebiegt.

Danke


----------



## Till (15. Okt. 2008)

Ruf mal biite auf:

/etc/init.d/ispconfig_server restart

Hast Du ein Betriebssystem Update eingespielt und welche Linux Distribution setzt Du ein?


----------



## andy1965 (15. Okt. 2008)

Restart hab ich schon versucht, kein Erfolg.

Centos. 5.2 64bit in Vmware Guest, Server 2.0.
Update ja (gestern), aber die Probleme hatte ich schon vorher.
Habe auch von xx.25 auf xx.27 ein Update gemacht.

Mir fiel auch auf, dass der named ausfiel nachdem es früher mehrmals zu Fehlern beim anlegen der Zonen kam.
Ich hab die fehlerhaften Zonen gelöscht, dann wieder neu erstellt.
Zum Schluss dauerte das Löschen 3-4 Minuten und jetzt gehts zwar schnell aber es tut sich nix.


----------



## Till (15. Okt. 2008)

Centos und Fedora zerstören bei Updates gerne mal die Berechtigungen des BIND Servers. Setze bitte die Berechtigungen der Bind Verzeichnisse neu wie im perfect setup Tutorial für Centos 5.2 beschrieben.


----------



## andy1965 (15. Okt. 2008)

chmod 755 /var/named/
  chmod 775 /var/named/chroot/
  chmod 775 /var/named/chroot/var/
  chmod 775 /var/named/chroot/var/named/
  chmod 775 /var/named/chroot/var/run/
  chmod 777 /var/named/chroot/var/run/named/

Durchgeführt,

Domain mit Namen "test.test" angelegt, diese steht zwar in der Datenbank aber keine "pri.test.test" wurde erzeugt.
Auch in der named.conf steht nichts drin.

die named.conf gehört der Gruppe "named"

Einige Dateien in /var/named/chroot/var/named gehören dem Benutzer root einige der Gruppe named
kann das richtig sein?


----------



## andy1965 (15. Okt. 2008)

Zusammengefasst, es werden jetzt sämtliche DNS Aktionen volltändig ignoriert.

Bitte um weitere Tipps,

Danke,


----------



## Till (16. Okt. 2008)

Führe Folgendes als root aus:

rm -f /home/admispconfig/ispconfig/.run

und dann

/root/ispconfig/php/php -q /root/ispconfig/scripts/writeconf.php


----------



## andy1965 (16. Okt. 2008)

Danke,

Habe das Problem vor 20 Minuten gefunden,

der Pfad für Zone files lag auf "/etc/named"
statt auf "/var/named/chroot/var/named"

wie konnte das passieren, daran hätt ich jetzt nicht gedacht.

Danke für die Hilfe


----------

